# Peak Limiter



## Los Wachos (2. Juli 2003)

Ich möcht mir gern selber Sampler zusammen stellen, bloß ich habe ein Problem. Mal sind Lieder lauter, mal leiser. Gibt es dafür ein gutes Prog das man alle Track auf ein Level bringt ohne jeden einzeln zu bearbeiten? Also och meine entweder gibt man einen Ordner an oder kann mehrere Songs angeben.


----------



## Evangel (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Los Wachos _
> *Ich möcht mir gern selber Sampler zusammen stellen, bloß ich habe ein Problem. Mal sind Lieder lauter, mal leiser. Gibt es dafür ein gutes Prog das man alle Track auf ein Level bringt ohne jeden einzeln zu bearbeiten? Also och meine entweder gibt man einen Ordner an oder kann mehrere Songs angeben. *



sind das mp3`s ??
wenn ja gehts einfach mit dem programm mp3 gain das du hier kriegst
http://www.mpex.net
unter audio tools glaub ich.

wenn du wave datein meinst is es nimmer so einfach geht dann nur mit hochwertiger software wie wavelab von steinberg. wenn du so was brauchst kann ich dir auch infos geben. mail an vita_brevis@gmx.at


----------

